# Hello!



## rachelh (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi im new, i had a white mouse when i was a child. But im looking to keep mice again and have seen 
some beautiful colours that i didnt know existed!. 
My daughter is 3 and also likes the look of mice. 
So ive joined up in hope of finding some good advice.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! My daughter is 3 and she loves the mice and rats.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you!

:welcomeany

It's amazing how many people believe that all mice are just tiny and white. It comes as a great surprise to find out the vast array of stunning colours!

Get some mice!!! 
They can be very rewarding pets and...... if you really get the bug, breeding mice is a fantastic hobby.

You're in the right place for lots of advice, so enjoy the forum!!!

xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

My first mice (many years ago now) were also white. 

Please stick around!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

